# wild stallion saves filly from drowning



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kind of neat...

azcentral.com video: Wild horse rescues another horse from drowning in Arizona


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That was really neat!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. You would enjoy the video with the zebras on migration in south Africa. The (stud) herd leader leaves the mares and foals to wait for the orphan colt, who could be his competitor in a few years, to make sure he doesn't die. INcredible.
I'll try to find it in the next week. It was one of the series of HD wildlife videos that came out in a series in the last 2 years.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's so lovely


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was awesome. It gave me chills.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

This was on my Facebook the other day..It's awesome.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, that was really cool.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, that was moving.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you for posting, what a humbling thing to watch - just reinforces the nobility of these "unwanted" animals...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing!


----------

